# Coal-fired power plant in Manistee



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

> Typical fallout of heavy metal toxins (mercury) released into the air is 40 -50 miles from its source.


I wonder if the folks in the 40-50 mile radius are aware of this. I'm sure they are but what about the rest of the state as far away as Alpena who don't know they are going to get hit with Mercury from the other side of the state. 

I wish we could get the Energy Dept. on board with us since it's leader (Spencer Abraham) is a Michigander but I'm sure Bush wouldn't allow him to do so. Seeing as Tondu is a Texas company (Bush's home state) I have to imagine he's received campaign donations from them.

I'm making a sticky in the Fly Tying Forum to hopefully get some others to write letters. I'll be doing the same as soon as I'm done.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Another thought, if 70% are against this can't enough signatures be attained for a referendum. Just getting the signatures may be enough to scare Tondu off if they know the residents are against this. They would surely lose the vote should it come to that.


----------



## mickey (Sep 25, 2000)

This is a horrible atrocity not only for the people living in the area that have to endure the negative impacts of the pollution this would bring, but for all who enjoy the area. Even if you don't, there has to be some notion to fight this just for the pure integrity of what all sportspeople believe in when it coms to our resources. This could happen to your town as well. 

My letters are written from a person who drops a lot of $ in the area when I get a chance to enjoy what the creator has given us. Once its gone......its gone.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

I found these quotes in the articles post previously:



> There also were health concerns related to coal dust, Schindler added, citing a District 10 Health Department study from the 1990s that said Manistee County had a higher than national average rate of heart and respiratory diseases and cancer.





> "Years of industrial pollutants have stressed the lake's ecosystems," he said. "And they're talking about adding a huge amount of additional pollution."





> say officials need to consider the environmental impact of a plant that would emit up to 4,000 tons of sulfur dioxide, 2,000 tons of nitrogen oxide and hundreds of pounds of mercury each year.





> Sulfur dioxide and nitrogen oxide affect air quality; at high levels, they contribute to respiratory illnesses. The most problematic exposure to mercury, which is released as a gas from burning coal, can occur when it is served up in fish from polluted waters. Extreme cases can result in damage to the nervous system and kidney disease.





> some officials, like Deisch, say it could be a boon.


A "boon". For who? Manistee hospital?!?!?


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

I checked the Tondu site (the link is in the original posted above) and learned that they have a plant in Canada that burns 100% on wood. Why isn't that an option here?

Wood is a renewable resource (albeit slowly renewed) but would at least burn cleaner than coal. There would just have to be something in place to ensure that they can never revert back to coal.


----------



## Koho (Mar 1, 2003)

Let me add a little history about this. Joe Tondu is the owner of Tondu Co. and he is from Manistee. He said that the reason he has picked this area is that he wants to clean up the Brownfield area and help the economy. Signatures are being gathered and influencing government decisions regarding the plant. I'm going to talk to Wexford County, just downwind, and ask that they pass a resolution against the plant. Other government agencies need to realize that this is not just a decision that should be made locally. It will affect us all. I'm off to talk at the public hearing right now. Keep together and do not let off. If the Planning Commission approves the plant it will be built. The DEQ will fall in line and give them the permits needed.


----------



## DryFly (Jun 4, 2001)

Great meeting last nite. 

I had the opportunity to sit with Tom Rozich and Koho.

It was hard holding Koho down as he was waiting for his turn to speak. Ran out of time so he will have to talk at the meeting next thursday. 

I will be at the Boat and Sport Fishing Show at Ford Field and will not be able to attend. 

Attached is the letter that I sent instead. 

Continue with your support to protect our rivers!!! 

February 27,2004 

Dear Manistee City Planning Commission, 


Thank you for the opportunity to sit in on the public hearing regarding the Tondu Corp. of Houston Texas special use permit to build another coal burning electrical plant in the City of Manistee.

Unfortunately there was no time for my presentation. With this letter, I want to share our continued concerns. 

This was the second meeting for public in put. The first meeting was pretty much taken up with Tondu Corporation's marketing power point presentation. Because the majority of the public was not able to speak, this second meeting was scheduled. 

Every issue has pros and cons. The unfortunate part is that all of the Manistee City Planning commissioners were present at the first meeting to hear The Tondu Corporation's incomplete presentation and a good portion, (4 members) were not in attendance at yesterday's meeting. Had they been there, they could have heard the rest of the testimony form other experts who are in opposition to the proposal. When it comes to an important issue like this, one can only form an opinion as to why they were not interested in the whole story. I certainly have formed my opinion as to why they're absences were not explained.

It was also interesting to hear that a person claimed to represent Governor Jennifer Granholm's office and state that Governor Granholm was in favor of this proposal to build the coal burning plant. I'm glad that someone pointed out that this was not factual.

The support for this plant came from a few construction tradesmen, boilermakers and steelworkers. Although on occasion it is nice to work close to home, I know many folks in this profession and the nature of their job is to travel throughout Michigan and other states to follow the construction. This is how their union has it set up. 

What the absent commissioners missed, was the qualified testimony form experts in the medical field along with PHD professionals, chemists and experts who deal with medical situations, Environmental pollution and toxicity.

Tondu Corporation knows the health hazards related to a plant of this nature. This is why they are proposing a tall 400' foot smoke stack to distribute the toxic waste further away from Manistee.

The normal wind currents will take this pollution inland to the east. Here it will settle on the vast Big Manistee, Little Manistee, Pere Marquete, Pine and Sauble river watersheds. After polluting these rivers, marshes and wet lands along with in land lakes, the pollutants will flow through the rivers, right back to Manistee and Ludington. 

You commissioners have a big decision to make. I hope that those of you who were either unable to attend the second meeting or decided it was not important to hear the public opinion on this matter, can find a way to be informed on all comments. Everyone of your votes count the same and each and everyone of you need to be fully informed. 

When making your decision on this Special Use Permit, please realize your decision effects many more people than just those living in Manistee. Michigan residents, sportspeople and tourism will suffer if this plant is allowed to be constructed. 

Please consider the "overwhelming" public opposition when casting your votes.



Sincerely 
Dave McIntire




President LMWCC


cc. Manistee City Council, Manistee County Commissioners, Fred Lapoint, Dave Barber, Governor Granholm, Senator McManus, Representative David Palsrock, Tom Rozich MDNR Gregg Gouday MDEQ


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

I have letters for all of the above just needing stamps before going out in the mail. In the letters to Manistee I noted that I spend approximately 2 months (when all totaled) in the area. Should this permit be passed my tourism dollars will go else where. 

The letters to the state officials indicate that much more than the City of Manistee is affected by this plant and should be decided on a larger level. One city should not be making decisions that affect a vast number of folks and encouraged the state to intervene in this permit.

I hope that helps. 

I'm considering the show at Ford Field on Thursday so I'll look for you there Dave.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Here's my letter that went to the Rep., Sen. and Gov.:

February 26, 2004


Dear Representative David Palsrock,


I am writing concerning the proposed Coal Powered Plant to be placed on the shores of Manistee Lake. 

I live in Southern Michigan but have owned a vacation spot in Manistee County for many years. My family and I spend up to 2 months out of the year in Manistee County when you total up the weekends, family vacations and fishing excursions throughout the year. I have planned for years to retire to Manistee County when the time comes.

First and foremost I fear that, if approved, this plant will jeopardize the health of my family and I with the emissions from the plant. Without question this plant will put mercury into the air that has adverse affects on the nervous system and breathing. 

It is estimated that the emissions (mercury) from this plant could travel from 40 miles to as far away as Alpena. I find it troubling that the City of Manistee is deciding an issue that could affect other cities, townships and counties. Nearby Filer Township has already decided they do not want this plant within their borders but will have to suffer the fallout emitted by this plant should Manistee decide to go ahead with this plan. 

Furthermore the emissions will harm fish and wild life. The mercury in the air will have to settle eventually which will put it on the ground and in the waters, including Lake Michigan. Once the mercury settles on the ground it will work its way into the ground water and streams. Once the wild life and fish are infected it will take decades to clean up. The mercury in the waters, and fish, will not only impact Manistee County but other states as well since many of the steelhead and salmon planted around the country are taken from the weir on the Little Manistee river.

While I have complete confidence in the Department of Environmental Quality it is my understanding that the standards for these types of emissions are set by the Federal Government and are very high. Michigan already is ranked 9th in the country for mercury emissions which is not a ranking I wish to see the state climb. 

This plant will impact the entire northwest corner of Michigan that is why I feel the State Government needs to intervene with this issue. This plant will affect the health of the residents as well as the livelihood of those who depend on tourism to support their families. I understand the need to find sources for energy but clean, safe alternatives are available and must be utilized. 

Ive included two articles from the Traverse City Eagle that will provide more information on the issue.

Respectfully,


Similar letters indicating my tourism dollars will go some where else if this permit is passed went to the Planning Comm, City Council and Manistee paper. I also sent copies to Fred Lapoint and his organization.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

Please refresh my memory, it's been many a year since i've been in Manistee which is where I spent my honeymoon....lol......From what I can remember Manistee Lake was heavily industrialized, isn't there a power plant already on the lake shore? If so what do they use to produce electricity?

Is there any group collecting money to take out these full page ads to counter this company. I just checked that web-site and didn't notice anything? I'd go get my wallet right now if I could Paypal some bucks.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

J,
Yes, Manistee Lake is what might be called industrially developed. However, Many of the plants have closed down, no surprise. Packaging Corporation of America (papermill) does have a co-generation power plant that was built and is owned by the Tondu Corportation. They use waste timber material mixed with shredded tires to generate electricity. It is a small plant. I don't know how many kwh they produce.

On your honeymoon your say? I'm surprised you remember as much as you have about Manistee............LOL!

A full page ad in the Manistee News Advocate would cost over $900.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

So, if this plant used 100% wood products to produce electricity i'm to assume their would be no fight involved here?

My first reaction to this thread was this was another case of the "not in my backyard" syndrome, which I think is two faced as hell. Your not sitting there with squirrels turning a belt to produce electricity. After getting a little more info from Gunrod, I do think it's b.s. that this company could burn wood instead of coal yet chose coal and all of the polution that goes along with it.

So the argument goes away with a wood burning plant, because it's not like Manistee is a pure as the Artic tundra presently, so if not in Manistee where? Under the Mackinaw bridge?


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

This is from the Tondu site. 

Technology
The Williams Lake Power Plant is fueled with 100% wood waste and uses standard water wall boilers with a hydrograte fuel feed system. Particulate emissions are controlled by an electrostatic precipitator. Electricity is generated by a full condensing high pressure steam turbine. The plant is operated by 30 full time employees under the management of a limited partnership of which a Tondu Energy affiliate was a co-general partner until August, 1997. 


If they were to burn wood I would have less of a problem with the plant. I would be concerned with the warm water discharge but could live with it being dumped in Lake Michigan. If I understand the above correctly they don't discharge the water at the Canadian plant. 

The Tondu site says the current Filer Plant runs on 90% coal and 10% wood waste. I don't think they need another coal burner on the lake.


----------



## Koho (Mar 1, 2003)

FYI-Concerning how much money we the sportsmen and women spend in the area! This power plant could affect the migrating fish to this rivers and coastlines and cost us dearly.

Manistee County Sport Fishing Fact Sheet

This fact sheet shows the annual value of the sport fishery in the Manistee River, from Tippy to Manistee Lake, Manistee Lake and the Posrts of Manistee and Onekama to be in excess of 5.8 million dollars and is a conservative value.

1. Non-Charter Sport Fishing

Site.............................Hours.................Days..................Dollars
Port of Manistee...........194,561.............36,330..............$908,250
Manistee Lake................65,334.............14,596..............$364,900
Manistee River..............580,246...........100,416...........$2,510,400

Total.............................................................................$3,783,550

Estimates of hours and days from Fisheries Division-MDNR angler creel surveys are an annual estimate.

Dollar value based on 1996 U.S. Department of Interior study that one angler day is valued at $25.00.

The MDNR creel survey found 80% of the angler days are by out of Manistee County residents, which means $3.03 Million of the total is dollars brought into the county from other counties and states.

2. Charterboat Sport Fishing

Site............Trips............Dollar Value......Charter Fees......Total 
Manistee.....1,495...........$1,067,056.........$747,500.....$1,814,556
Onekama.......189..............$134,899...........$94,500........$229,399

Total...............................................................................$2,043,955

The dollar value of one charter trip was from a 2002 MSU Sea Grant Study and is $713.75. This includes lodging, meals, groceries, refreshments, gas, etc.

The dollar value of charter fees was from a 2002 MSU Sea Grant Study and is $500 per charter trip.

Between Onekama and Manistee, there are 39 registered charterboats, which represent a $3,814,941 ($97,819 per boat from a 2002 Sea Grant Study) investment in the community, ie Bank loans, repair work, etc.

This value does not include the value of "other" important Manistee County fisheries, such as the Little Manistee River, Bear Creek, Bear Lake, Portage Lake, Tippy Dam backwaters, or any other lakes or streams in the county.


----------



## DryFly (Jun 4, 2001)

The current plant on the lake was built back about 1985, if my info is correct. It was built with incentives because of the commitment to use wood chips from Package Corp which is next door. Since it's construction they have added chopped tires (10%) to the mix and now are burning oil coke (15%) as well.

I have been told that the original plant built in 1985 is the last of it's kind in Michigan. Since then modern alternative to coal plants have been built. 

Now they want to build another polution emission plant? 

Let's look for safer, cleaner methods of producing electricity.

It has become known that the Tondu Corp. who local officials thought would own the plant as a private investor, had been negotiating for over 18 months with public energy pools in Michigan to be the owners of the plant. Specifically the pools involved were the Michigan public Power Agency and the Southern Michigan Power Agency. These agencies pay no taxes. 

Mr tondu, unknown to the city and county of manistee who were led to believe that this would be a big tax windfall, had set up a financial plan that these public power agencies would own 80% of the plant and Mr. Tondu would own 20%. That means the owner of the plant and thus the electricity would be cities such as Grand Haven, Harbor Springs, Hillsdale, Holland etc. It is said that Holland would be the largest oner.

You can bet your butt that Holland does not want this plant in their back yard on Lake Macatawa! Put the mess in Manistee and the electricity in Holland. What a cozy set up hey?


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

> The current plant on the lake was built back about 1985, if my info is correct. It was built with incentives because of the commitment to use wood chips from Package Corp which is next door. Since it's construction they have added chopped tires (10%) to the mix and now are burning oil coke (15%) as well.


According to the Tondu website this plant now burns 90% coal and only 10% wood waste. Now they want to put a plant on the same lake that burns 100% coal but yet their plant in Canada burns 100% wood waste and has no warm water discharge.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

I talked with Ray Schmidt at the fly show and he said the status is in limbo now. He thinks the planning commission is going to pass the decision to the city council as they don't want to make a decision either way.


----------



## Koho (Mar 1, 2003)

Yesterday in the mail I received over 800 pages of FOIA documents from the DEQ regarding the Plant. I'm in the process of reading the material, it is long and difficult. When I figure out more information I'll post and let everyone know whats up.


----------



## d2upnorth (Mar 2, 2003)

Congratulations to the many who made themselves heard concerning this very important issue!The City Council of Manistee turned down the Tondu proposal by a vote of 6 to 1. Congratulations to them also! 
We should take the time to let the council know how we feel about their decision.
d2


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Wow, this is great news.


----------

